# Big lots coconut oil find!



## galaxyMLP (Apr 3, 2016)

Just went into big lots for their 20% off entire purchase sale. Lo and behold they had huge containers of coconut oil! 

And guess who they're packaged by?? Yep. Our wonderful Columbus foods. AKA soapers choice! 

$12 for 128 fl oz of coconut oil +20% off. I also got 1 smaller container of the organic coconut oil. That one was $12 for 60 fl oz also packaged by Columbus foods. 





If your big lots is having this sale you may want to stock up! 





ETA: I'd like to add that including shipping costs, this is substantially cheaper than buying 7 lbs from soapers choice at a time and even $0.30 cheaper per pound when buying in 50 lb quantities. Other people may find that with shipping the oils might be cheaper when purchased online.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2016)

O. M. G. I got an email about the sale but didn't give it much thought. That's an AH-mazing deal! I'm jumping in the car now.....


----------



## Arimara (Apr 3, 2016)

My only gripe about it is that I don't live close to a Big Lot's


----------



## scott312 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have big lots a block away. They don't have it


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 3, 2016)

scott312 said:


> I have big lots a block away. They don't have it ��



I had never seen it before this sale. I asked the lady at the counter about it and she said it isn't normally available (the big container size). She says they usually have the 60 oz organic and non-organic ones in stock though. 

I should have mentioned that first. I apologize if anyone goes there and doesnt find it! :/


----------



## maya (Apr 3, 2016)

YAYYYYY! Good for you!


----------



## scott312 (Apr 3, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I had
> 
> I should have mentioned that first. I apologize if anyone goes there and doesnt find it! :/




No biggie : ) I picked up some paper towels and a breakfast bars.
I love shopping :clap:


----------



## Guspuppy (Apr 9, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I had never seen it before this sale. I asked the lady at the counter about it and she said it isn't normally available (the big container size). She says they usually have the 60 oz organic and non-organic ones in stock though.
> 
> I should have mentioned that first. I apologize if anyone goes there and doesnt find it! :/



Oh rats, I should have bought them out then! Even though I missed the sale $12/gallon is still good for me and I only bought two, thinking they had it all the time. I'll have to go back and see if there are any left now!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 9, 2016)

Since I got the last one they had on the shelf (1 gal size), the employee very kindly went to the back to see if they had any in the store room. Unfortunately they didn't but he told me this store was going to stock it routinely because it's been such a big seller. With all the media hype about the health benefits of CO, people are buying it like crazy. Plus you can't beat their prices.

For those of you that have a Big Lots nearby but they don't have it, ask the manager if they can get it in. If it's being shipped to other stores I don't know why they wouldn't be able to carry it or at least get some in for you.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 9, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Since I got the last one they had on the shelf (1 gal size), the employee very kindly went to the back to see if they had any in the store room. Unfortunately they didn't but he told me this store was going to stock it routinely because it's been such a big seller. With all the media hype about the health benefits of CO, people are buying it like crazy. Plus you can't beat their prices.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that have a Big Lots nearby but they don't have it, ask the manager if they can get it in. If it's being shipped to other stores I don't know why they wouldn't be able to carry it or at least get some in for you.




This is great news! I sure hope they'll be stocking it regularly as that is less than what I am paying through soapers choice! I'll have to ask them to stock it if they can.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 9, 2016)

Because of this thread I just spent waaayy too much time at Big Lots...but in the end saved a lot of money.

I packed up 3 gallons of  co oil, thought about getting more but just hoped they routinely keep it in stock now. It was not on sale, priced at $12 per gallon which is $8 cheaper than Snappy co on Amazon. 

Fine grain sea salt $2 for 1.5 lbs. Coconut milk $1 a can. (over 2 dollars less than what I've been paying)

With these prices, the cost of making IrishLass's salt bar recipe has been reduced by about 50%!  Can you guess what I'll be making more of?


----------

